# How to find success on the forums! And other things in life.



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

I've been asked before how did you get so many posts, what did you do to get there (how little life must you have?) Things like that. I never really stopped to look at what I did because it was just natural. And after thinking about it a bunch these are the steps and conditions that I followed to get to where I am. But success can mean a lot of different things for different people! It can be finding a few friends it can be coming a personality, or it can be making a brand for your artwork. Whatever your goals are if you work towards them you can do anything!

(1) Timing:
I got really unlucky with the world. Pandemic just started, no school, grades didint mean anything irl friends stopped talking to me cause everybody was doing shitty. I joined the Fandom. All the things I had done previously were canceled and so I had a lot of free time on my hands. Which means I could spend 12-14 hours a day messaging on the forums. That huge boost to my post count was how I got to be more recognizable than people with a smaller amount of messages.

This timing can mean a lot of things. Your style of artwork being the new fad, a bunch of new users coming on who are also looking for people to hang with. Whatever the circumstances are you can work with them to achieve your goals.

(2) Passion:
Passion to do something give you motivation to work towards something. Without it whatever you're doing is a chore and nobody likes chores. For me the forums was something I loved to do, so it didint feel like something I HAD to do. I looked forward to it, which means I applied myself.

Finding something you enjoy is super important to success, without it life becomes a slog.

(3) Be Genuine:
Be your true self. It may seem obvious, but there have been lots of times where I felt I had to be different to fit in or make people like me. If you're not yourself then you dont have that same investment. Finding that place where you belong is fantastic, and sorta leads back to passion.


NOW there is obviously a whole lot more that leaves to success, but to me this is a general over view that helps a whole lot. AND my explanation derives a lot from my time here on the forums. Feel free to add to the discussion or ask questions. Remember everything here is subjective as success for different people means different things.


----------



## Erix (Apr 5, 2022)

Wow

Never thought I’d ever find a guide on how to become a successful celeb on FAF!

Thanks Santo!

I’ll remember you when I become big


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 5, 2022)

#santoforpresident


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 5, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> #santoforpresident


That would be a very bad idea xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 5, 2022)

Who would have thought that the secret of being active would just be to post more!!! 

)8< And I see what you're doing. You tryin' to play every forum game thread from start to finish!


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> )8< And I see what you're doing. You tryin' to play every forum game thread from start to finish!


Yeah, worth noting that just posting 'oWo' in every thread is not the same as being successful 
It'd be like saying 'to be a successful journalist, photobomb as many news reports as possible'.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 6, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, worth noting that just posting 'oWo' in every thread is not the same as being successful
> It'd be like saying 'to be a successful journalist, photobomb as many news reports as possible'.


I do more sometimes. OwO Is just for when I run out of ideas. this brain dont got much going on in there.


----------



## Flamingo (Apr 6, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Which means I could spend 12-14 hours a day messaging on the forums.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 6, 2022)

Flamingo said:


>


I'm curious how much it takes to compose an average post. A minute, maybe? two?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 6, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Yeah, worth noting that just posting 'oWo' in every thread is not the same as being successful
> It'd be like saying 'to be a successful journalist, photobomb as many news reports as possible'.


If that's how you measure success, then sure!

There are already enough people who attract attention and fame by simply showing up '_everywhere_',  without contributing anything meaningful to the conversation. If that journalist photobombs enough to become a meme, they can then switch over to an internet-based source of income. I might not agree with their methods of course but they'd seem pretty successful to me.


ConorHyena said:


> I'm curious how much it takes to compose an average post. A minute, maybe? two?


Seconds. Unless a lot of people here can't type fast?


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> There are already enough people who attract attention and fame by simply showing up '_everywhere_',  without contributing anything meaningful to the conversation. If that journalist photobombs enough to become a meme, they can then switch over to an internet-based source of income.


Yeah, but.... HERE? 

Anyway, my point was that photobombing might make you a meme, but it doesn't make you a journalist. You can call yourself successful at anything if you're allowed to define what 'success' means. I could be the world heavyweight in having a concussion just by banging my head against the wall.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 6, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> If that's how you measure success, then sure!
> 
> There are already enough people who attract attention and fame by simply showing up '_everywhere_',  without contributing anything meaningful to the conversation. If that journalist photobombs enough to become a meme, they can then switch over to an internet-based source of income. I might not agree with their methods of course but they'd seem pretty successful to me.
> 
> Seconds. Unless a lot of people here can't type fast?


The composition in this case includes thinking typing sending, and I'd say that'd take 30 seconds minimum. Perhaps I think too much before I type.


In the end this is a question on how do you quantify success.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> The composition in this case includes thinking typing sending, and I'd say that'd take 30 seconds minimum. Perhaps I think too much before I type.
> 
> In the end this is a question on how do you quantify success.


I'll take quality over quantity any day. There's this thing called the Fallacy of the Unbounded Middle, which can be summed up as 'just because having SOME of something is good, it doesn't mean that having MORE of it is always better.'

A glass of water when you're thirsty is a wonderful thing, but drink too much and it will poison you.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 6, 2022)

Faustus said:


> I'll take quality over quantity any day. There's this thing called the Fallacy of the Unbounded Middle, which can be summed up as 'just because having SOME of something is good, it doesn't mean that having MORE of it is always better.'
> 
> A glass of water when you're thirsty is a wonderful thing, but drink too much and it will poison you.


Μηδὲν ἄγαν - Nothing in excess.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 6, 2022)

Lots of activity equals lots of posts? My, I would never have thought...


----------



## Rimna (Apr 6, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I've been asked before how did you get so many posts, what did you do to get there (how little life must you have?) Things like that. I never really stopped to look at what I did because it was just natural. And after thinking about it a bunch these are the steps and conditions that I followed to get to where I am. But success can mean a lot of different things for different people! It can be finding a few friends it can be coming a personality, or it can be making a brand for your artwork. Whatever your goals are if you work towards them you can do anything!
> 
> (1) Timing:
> I got really unlucky with the world. Pandemic just started, no school, grades didint mean anything irl friends stopped talking to me cause everybody was doing shitty. I joined the Fandom. All the things I had done previously were canceled and so I had a lot of free time on my hands. Which means I could spend 12-14 hours a day messaging on the forums. That huge boost to my post count was how I got to be more recognizable than people with a smaller amount of messages.
> ...



I think having passion for what we do is very important. If you're forcing it, then what's really the point of doing it in the first place? This is something that I'm thinking about daily  as of late. I think it's important to remind myself of this.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 24, 2022)

Wait, so what defines a "FAF celebrity" in the first place? What's the magical benchmark?


----------



## Rimna (Apr 25, 2022)

Chad Firepaws said:


> Wait, so what defines a "FAF celebrity" in the first place? What's the magical benchmark?


How many erp requests you get per day


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 25, 2022)

OwO


----------



## ssaannttoo (Apr 25, 2022)

Rimna said:


> How many erp requests you get per day


DUDE YOU HAVE NO IDEA xD

I get messages from people and I dunno where they get my profile. Do they see it from the members screen or do they see me from the gaming section? And do they message any of the other 5? I dunno. but I get like one or two a week normally.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> DUDE YOU HAVE NO IDEA xD
> 
> I get messages from people and I dunno where they get my profile. Do they see it from the members screen or do they see me from the gaming section? And do they message any of the other 5? I dunno. but I get like one or two a week normally.



That is very creepy tbh.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> DUDE YOU HAVE NO IDEA xD
> 
> I get messages from people and I dunno where they get my profile. Do they see it from the members screen or do they see me from the gaming section? And do they message any of the other 5? I dunno. but I get like one or two a week normally.


If by 5 you mean the top 5 in posts/reactions/points on that Members list thing, I have only received one or two random erp requests in 4 years.

I tend to be like, 95% active in Predators vs. Prey, 5% other forum areas. Maybe that explains a bit, I'm rarely seen anywhere else


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 26, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> DUDE YOU HAVE NO IDEA xD
> 
> I get messages from people and I dunno where they get my profile. Do they see it from the members screen or do they see me from the gaming section? And do they message any of the other 5? I dunno. but I get like one or two a week normally.


    Maybe they see you in forum games and assume that's what you're into?  Although I'm surprised that I've only gotten like 1 or 2 since I've been here (No, I'm not into that btw)   It's funny because I'll be kinky as all heck in the forums themselves and have no problem whatsoever but erps just creep me out


----------

